# Best reel for the Alabama Rig?



## Bream Reaper (Apr 24, 2012)

Gonna start throwing the Alabama rig and i need some input on what reel to get. No budget


----------



## WFFISHER (Apr 24, 2012)

Anything with a 6:4:1 ratio. BPS Extreme is a good one.


----------



## Chris H. (Apr 24, 2012)

I 've been using a Revo Winch and it works fine.


----------



## Randall (Apr 24, 2012)

Any of the shimano reels with high line capacity like the Calcutta 400 etc. You can throw the rig a mile with the right reel and rod so you don't want to throw half or all the line off your reel. If you want low profile reels then the Shimano curado in larger spool sizes. It also depends on the line you want to use. I use 25-30 pound mono so I go with the big round reels. A lot of people use 65-80 lb braid and because of the smaller line diameter they can use the larger low profile reels. 

I use "Made In Sweeden" Abu Garcia round reels myself just because they are the best for the money. I do feel that the Shimanos are better reels though if price isn't important.


----------



## meeks88 (Apr 24, 2012)

i just recently bought the shimano cardiff just for the bama rig and i am very pleased with it


----------



## bsanders (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm with randall on this one. my abu will let it roll and have plenty of line left when it hits the water.


----------



## jzFish (Apr 24, 2012)

I am throwing mine on 50 pound braid with a bps pro qualifier with no problem.  But I could see how a big round shimano calcutta or abu garcia would do the trick as well.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 24, 2012)

Randall said:


> I use "Made In Sweeden" Abu Garcia round reels myself just because they are the best for the money.




if they don't have adjustment knobs on BOTH sides, they are the "cheapened-up" models of the ones that DO  have 2 knobs...

like i said in another post.....they pawls wear out FAST!!!....and, some of the springs will break...

i've probably got 20 of the originals....ZERO failures.....and, i have 6 or so of the later models......failures on EVERY one ......so, be careful which one you get, because the later, less dependable models say "Product of Sweden" or "Made in Sweden", as well.....


----------



## LostMayhem (Apr 24, 2012)

Get ya one of the bps extreme reels with a wide spool.  They go on sale for $59.99 all the time.  They are tanks of a reel.  They definitely are not the smoothest or lightest but they will get the job done.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Apr 24, 2012)

Shimano tranx


----------



## TomC (Apr 24, 2012)

I started out using the larger Curado 300’s but just didn’t like the big reels.  Lately been using zillions and curado 200e7’s and they have been working fine on a Dobyns Swimbait rods. Can throw it long way, much more comfortable reel and plenty of line left on the reel after a long cast using 20-25# Seagar Abrasx Flouro.


----------



## rockerZ71 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive been using a BPS pro qualifier


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been using a St Croix 7'9" Heavy Mojo Bass rod with a Lew's Speed Spool MCS SS1S reel with 50 lb braid. It's a great combo for throwing the rigs. I've had no problems and that rod had plenty of backbone. The guys over at Oakwood Bait and Tackle built the rig for me just for throwing castable u-rigs. It was a great investment and I've caught some nice fish with the set-up.
Good luck.


----------



## shadow2 (Apr 25, 2012)

shimano calcutta 250 TE...


----------



## TMeadows45 (Apr 26, 2012)

Throw mine on a Berkeley big game rod from Walmart ($20) and a skeet Reece bait caster ($75) works like a charm!!


----------



## tillman86 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fishlipps can you still find the non chinese abus new?  If so where?  TIA


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 26, 2012)

tillman86 said:


> Fishlipps can you still find the non chinese abus new?  If so where?  TIA



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Abu-Ambassa...117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab6cb4e7d

just one of many......in varying conditions....

it's hard for me not to buy every one i see, but, the ones i have now are gonna outlast me....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 26, 2012)

bsanders said:


> I'm with randall on this one. my abu will let it roll and have plenty of line left when it hits the water.



Same here. I throw my A-rigs and 'big' swim baits on a AG C3 and BPS 7'6" heavy duty Extreme rod....P-Line 40# co-poly here.


----------

